# ICON Modus 1 and Modus 2



## RobertM (Jul 30, 2009)

I was browsing the ICON website and it looks like they have two new polymer models with TIR optics: Modus 1 and Modus 2.

*Modus 1:*
specs

light output:	50/6 lumens
runtime:	3/70 hours
length:	4 inches
weight:	2.8 ounces
weatherproof:	up to 1 meter
battery:	one AA alkaline







*Modus 2:*
specs

light output:	100/10 lumens
runtime:	3/72 hours
length:	6 inches
weight:	4.7 ounces
weatherproof:	up to 1 meter
battery:	two AA alkalines






I can't seem to find any dealers that carry either of them at the moment though (none on eBay either). :thinking:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 30, 2009)

Hmmm that's interesting...

Kind of like the 6P, G2 thing.


----------



## csshih (Jul 30, 2009)

woah, havent seen the new revamp of their site..

I see PK!!!


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 30, 2009)

A little too futuristic for my taste. But to each his own.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 30, 2009)

MARNAV1 said:


> A little too futuristic for my taste. But to each his own.



As interesting design pieces, I really do like these lights and would consider one for my collection if they did not have the overdone logo on the head that I think detracts from the sleek ultramodern design


----------



## recDNA (Jul 30, 2009)

Cool looking but nothing special output-wise


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 30, 2009)

Not available for sale yet, looking at the dealers noted on Icon site.

Bill


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 30, 2009)

I wonder what colors they will be?


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 30, 2009)

Wonder if it will have that 'novel' method of regulation where the output stays constant for ten whole minutes before dropping like a coke machine?:thumbsup: See: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/223515

Love the lanyard, though.

Usual disclaimers...


----------



## DM51 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well spotted, RobertM. 

These are presumably aimed at the mass market, and if they get the price right they could do extremely well.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 31, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Well spotted, RobertM.
> 
> These are presumably aimed at the mass market, and if they get the price right they could do extremely well.



Exactly. Although we are fiercely brand conscious around here, that doesn't mean we like to splash company logos all over the place (if our flashlights even have company logos). . . . 

But the mass market loves to pay for prominent brand logos, and Icon will give them that.

But then again, my personal preference is to have NO logos on any of my gear if at all possible and so my preferences may not be the same as most.


----------



## RobertM (Jul 31, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Cool looking but nothing special output-wise



I guess if one is only in the pursuit of the brightest  Most tasks that one uses a flashlight for wont require 1000 lumens of light.
I think the output levels and runtime of the Modus 1 looks like it would be a nice, compact, AA powered power-outage light at the very least. If the price is right, I might have to check one out.

I sent an email to ICON last night inquiring about a release date/dealer info...I'll let you guys know if I find out anything.

-Robert


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 31, 2009)

Some more thoughts and questions about the new Icon brand:



> I can't seem to find any dealers that carry either of them at the moment though (none on eBay either). :thinking:


 
The first Icon Rogue I found was at Supremeco's showroom in Hong Kong, weeks before U.S. dealers had them. I'm still puzzled that months later the Icons haven't surfaced on Amazon or on the rack at Lowe's, both places have a selection of SF's.

I wonder if CPF is still actively promoting the new Icon brand through raffles and such? Will there be a PK signed Modus giveaway here? Or will the new FTC guidelines have an impact on that?

In the U.S., the Federal Trade Commission has recently taken an interest in gushing product endorsements and reviews on blogs and forums, especially where there is an undisclosed 'material connection' between the admins and the manufacturer (not saying that is the case here on CPF):

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/guides/endorse.htm

For the PK fanboys, there is this autograph request caution on the 'contact' page of the Icon site: 



> Please fill out this form; we'll get back to you soon. Autograph requests for Paul Kim will go unanswered, but all other comments will be promptly addressed. Thanks for being an ICONista, or at least considering the option.


 
Perhaps the style of the website designer, but to a country boy like me, it seems that the Icon online marketing is geared toward making the lights a trendy must have accessory for a young demographic. See PK's 'ICON design' video here (the middle one) where he expounds upon this theme:

http://www.myiconlight.com/myiconlight/content/templates/main/main/designer.html

The blurb on the Icon 'meet the designer' page starts: "Paul Kim (aka PK) is the preeminent flashlight designer on the planet..."

As Dizzy Dean allegedly observed, 'If you done it, it ain't braggin'!':thumbsup:


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't really care for the style (reminds me of toilet porcelain). But 1AA convenience, optic lens for efficiency, light weight polymer, simple 2-modes, lower cost... these things could make it a winner.

Hopefully it won't have the strange output regulation curve of its Rogue siblings... this would be a deal breaker in my book. Flat regulation is a must have for me.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jul 31, 2009)

modus 2 doesnt look so bad, but modus 1 is a bit ugly

i like the rogues better...

like DM51 said if its priced right, it'll do well...i think 40-50 is still expenisve for your average user...


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 31, 2009)

I wonder if the middle "flying buttress" part will be removeable - if even only forceably. If the plastic is tough and scratch resistant like SF Nitrolon then this will be a good loaner and general knock-around light. I hate it when I drop an AL light on concrete or brick and it gets that first gouge showing shiny AL spots. Plastic will typically give more, take more, and show less - though there is the heat concerns which they do address by hinting at... the use of at least somewhat thermally conductive plastic?? Hmm, some plastic is better than others, but none approach AL.
Can't wait to see how the optics perform.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't believe that there are any other single AA polymer lights of any quality around, so this may be a nice change.


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 31, 2009)

Hate to say it but from a looks aspect I like the Modus better than the Rouge line. Depending on price point I may grab one for my mom and my mother in law. If they come in black or grey my dad may get one also


----------



## Size15's (Jul 31, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Hate to say it but from a looks aspect I like the Modus better than the Rouge line. Depending on price point I may grab one for my mom and my mother in law. If they come in black or grey my dad may get one also


Why do you 'hate to say it' ? 
Immediately and without hesitation I find the MODUS design and style to be far more attractive than the ROUGE. Specifically the MODUS 1 just makes me want to pick it up and use it - it looks like it is made specifically to be held in the hand (which is actually extremely rare in the flashlight world IMHO)

Al


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 31, 2009)

ninjaboigt said:


> modus 2 doesnt look so bad, but modus 1 is a bit ugly



Funny how we all have different ideas of what looks good. I prefer the Modus 1 and think the Modus 2 looks like something that might be sold at an adult bookstore :naughty:


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jul 31, 2009)

Yucca Patrol said:


> Funny how we all have different ideas of what looks good. I prefer the Modus 1 and think the Modus 2 looks like something that might be sold at an adult bookstore :naughty:


 
LOL great...now both of the modus are ugly to me LOLLLLLLLL!

i personally wouldnt buy any of the icon series, unless they change the regulation to a flat one and having a lower price...but thats just me..


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 31, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Why do you 'hate to say it' ?
> Immediately and without hesitation I find the MODUS design and style to be far more attractive than the ROUGE. Specifically the MODUS 1 just makes me want to pick it up and use it - it looks like it is made specifically to be held in the hand (which is actually extremely rare in the flashlight world IMHO)
> 
> Al



Haha ive NEVER been a fan of Nitrolon or other "plastic" lights even since before my CPF days but this one just really looks cool. Even looks comfortorable. Al we know you youre on the inside track. Those extensions on the side look like they might be made of a somewhat flexible material... well... are they? :naughty: Another question you might be able to answer, does PK plan to expand his lights towards CR123A's or is he trying to go for the mass market and stay away from the "expensive" batteries?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 31, 2009)

Perhaps we can tempt PK do a little video about his thoughts behind AA batteries for ICON...
Else he could also post here of course.

As for the MODUS open architecture - it is not a 'flexible' material like bendable rubber.
When you grab it hard it'll flex. It's polyurethane. It depends on how hard you grip and hold it for how much, if any give you experience...

Al


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Al, what are your thoughts on the reulation of the rogues?


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds good to me! So watching to videos I do kinda get the impression he is trying to get a decent torch out there that everybody will appreciate. Even for people that aren't as well informed about lights as we are might be attracted by the new age designing and once they open it up and play with it or use it realize the usefulness of a torch with a decent output? :thumbsup:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 31, 2009)

> As for the MODUS open architecture - it is not a 'flexible' material like bendable rubber.


 
Al, you may have answered this elsewhere but are you involved in the development or marketing of these new PK lights?

I notice the prominent Icon logo thumbnails on your avatar and posts.

As always, you seem remarkably well informed about these innovative products.

And in the interest of full disclosure, I proudly own an Icon myself...


----------



## Size15's (Jul 31, 2009)

I guess I'm a bit of a brandwhore :nana: - 
but it was also time to move on from my avatar photo taken at a SHOT Show in Orlando outside Hooters if I recall. It was years and years ago!

ICON is the adventure of my good friend PK and I'm pleased to show him my support. I'm looking forward to shaking up my CPF avatar and sigline images a bit more often. 

The regulation utilised by the ICON is very much designed to give the consumer market users the best possible light output each time they switch the flashlight on. The way the output is controlled through the constant-on runtime acknowledges not only that our eyes are fabulously adaptable and we don't tend to notice a subtle change in output over time, but also that many consumers don't often use their flashlights for very long constant-on. By preserving the battery juice by not regulating to a 'flat' line the flashlight can achieve far more 'initial high outputs' resulting in a far more satisfying usage experience.

I have to say that I don't notice that the output decreases - not least because I don't tend to use flashlights constant-on for long periods but also because I don't realise it is happening. Even though I know that it is.
I wonder how many CPFers can honestly confirm that they do notice the decreasing output when they are actually using an ICON for illumination tasks?
(or perhaps a better question becomes 'when in use to CPFers notice the constant-on output has decreased?')

Al


----------



## Federal LG (Jul 31, 2009)

Didn´t like the new designs...

They look like toys.

But the "TIR" optics is always a good thing... hehehe. I love optics!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 31, 2009)

> ICON is the adventure of my good friend PK and I'm pleased to show him my support.


 
Thanks for the clarification Al.



> The way the output is controlled through the constant-on runtime acknowledges not only that our eyes are fabulously adaptable and we don't tend to notice a subtle change in output over time, but also that many consumers don't often use their flashlights for very long constant-on. By preserving the battery juice by not regulating to a 'flat' line the flashlight can achieve far more 'initial high outputs' resulting in a far more satisfying usage experience.


 
I don't know that I would call the overall change in output subtle after looking at the light curves posted here but the target market for this light is probably more interested in how it looks than how it performs after ten minutes. And the Icons do look striking.

Anyway, is this maybe a slow product ramp up due to economic conditions? I really expected to find these lights on the rack at Wal-Mart by now judging from the packaging.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 31, 2009)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I don't know that I would call the overall change in output subtle after looking at the light curves posted here


Perhaps a good question is what output profile would people would draw if they weren't shown the actual constant-on output profile?
I get the impression that this type of regulation is more suited to those who use the flashlights.
Being innovative does mean challenging the established values. If it was easy to push boundaries and explore new ways of doing things we wouldn't create norms and copy each other to gain a sense of security and belonging.


----------



## RyanA (Jul 31, 2009)

I was really excited when I saw the thread. I like the concept, poylmer, tir, aa, but I can't say I like the design. I suppose I was expecting it to look more like a g2 or a propoly or even the icon lights. Maybe the grey pregnant looking part could be removed. Might still look odd though. Still I'm interested in the optic, I wonder if it's similar to the one used in the LX heads. I'd also can't wait untill someone mods one with an RV7 driver.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 31, 2009)

The design is, um, well, EWWW. Thats just my opinion of course.


----------



## Rat6P (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmm..could be good as a toolbox light and would be a welcome feature for those of us in the cold.

If I was to assume these lights have a lumen rating similar to surefire and that its actually an OTF figure and likely its a worst case figure........would I be close to the mark??



**never mind......I found selfbuilts review (impressive always) of the alloy 1xAA........not what I was expecting to say the least.......but I found an answer


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 31, 2009)

> Perhaps a good question is what output profile would people would draw if they weren't shown the actual constant-on output profile?


 
And what would people here say about a light that dropped out of regulation after only ten minutes if it wasn't from PK?

"I meant to do that!" - Pee-wee Herman

And again, I realize from the advertising that CPF isn't the target demographic for these lights.


----------



## MattK (Jul 31, 2009)

We (dealers) do not as yet have a firm release date or pricing. I'll update as I am able.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 1, 2009)

I've got the Rogue 1 and like it. Guess it is the flashaholic in me, that I had to have one when I heard how interesting the circuit worked. Used my lightmeter and bounce to check out that 10 minute perfect regulation feature, and it works like that every time, getting more 10 minute cycles out of one Eneloop with higher output that using an Alkaline. Turn it off and on and it will restart the cycle. Hard to notice the drop off in output after 10 minutes unless I use my lightmeter. For my uses, I have never noticed the 10 minutes drop off, using it for short intervals, and would probably not notice it until the battery had lost most of its juice. Not my primary edc, but a handy light in the house. Very nice beam. The polymer Modus 1 sounds very interesting.

Bill


----------



## Blindasabat (Aug 1, 2009)

Ruler flat regulation is way over rated. Several of my favorite leggos are direct drive. The worst is a light SO regulated it actually turns off without warning.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey . . . .


A line of flashlights that screams:


" Mod us "







I'm *glad* to see some Quality plastic AA flashlights,
with modern emitters.

:thumbsup:

_


----------



## RyanA (Aug 1, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Hey . . . .
> 
> 
> A line of flashlights that screams:
> ...



DX7880


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 1, 2009)

Depending on the price, I may pick both models for my parent's place back in HI.

-Mayo


----------



## defloyd77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I can't view the site due to flashplayer. Back in my days of Surefire making an AA light rants, I wanted them to make a TIR light similar to the outdoorsman series in Nitrolon. Well this looks to be my wish.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Aug 1, 2009)

If the Modus 2 will be available in yellow/orange or a similar high-visibility color, I will buy at least one.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't know if I really like the looks of these new lights but I am interested none the less.They do have a promising form factor for practical use and there are really very few non-metal designs that offer high quality.
I have the Rogue I and have found it to be more convenient to use than some of my better lights.Great form factor similar in size to my favored INOVA T1s.The quality of the Rogues is above average giving me high hopes for the Modus lights.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Aug 1, 2009)

Size15's said:


> I guess I'm a bit of a brandwhore :nana: -
> but it was also time to move on from my avatar photo taken at a SHOT Show in Orlando outside Hooters if I recall. It was years and years ago!
> 
> ICON is the adventure of my good friend PK and I'm pleased to show him my support. I'm looking forward to shaking up my CPF avatar and sigline images a bit more often.
> ...


 
Thanks Al i apprecaite the reply!

does make sence now that you've said it.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Aug 1, 2009)

> Ruler flat regulation is way over rated. Several of my favorite leggos are direct drive. The worst is a light SO regulated it actually turns off without warning.


 
Some of the earlier SF LED lights were taken to task here on CPF for less than perfect regulation but SF does seem to adhere to the principle that the light will gracefully dim as the battery depletes. They've used this 'tail of the curve' characteristic to claim long 'usable light' runtimes in specs but at least you won't suddenly be left in the dark.

Well, I just dug my keylime green Rogue out of the drawer, it is indeed a beautiful light. I've long since put the neck part of the lanyard on a SF T1A.


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 1, 2009)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> The first Icon Rogue I found was at Supremeco's showroom in Hong Kong, weeks before U.S. dealers had them. I'm still puzzled that months later the Icons haven't surfaced on Amazon or on the rack at Lowe's, both places have a selection of SF's.


I spoke to a Surefire dealer here asking about if they would be carrying the Icon Rogue lights and he had no clue what I was talking about.

There are no online or B&M dealers here in Canada yet.

Not that I'd buy one, but I hope they offer a colour other than white on the Modus.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 1, 2009)

Finally a WHITE flashlight !!! 

I hope it comes with the special regulation of the Rogue. It will then be a very intelligent design for the target market. And the TIR ... I hope it'll be the E-Series TIR. That would be th eicing on the cake.

bernie


----------



## defloyd77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Could someone perhaps post a few pictures for me? The site won't work for me and I'm clueless as to what everyone's talking about.


----------



## RobertM (Aug 2, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> Could someone perhaps post a few pictures for me? The site won't work for me and I'm clueless as to what everyone's talking about.



I took some screen captures, hosted them, and posted them in the original post for you.

-Robert


----------



## csshih (Aug 2, 2009)

ninjaboigt said:


> i personally wouldnt buy any of the icon series, unless they change the regulation to a flat one and having a lower price...but thats just me..




honestly, I don't see the point of perfectly flat regulation.. I hate having a light just suddenly wink out on me. :duh2:

I'm perfectly fine with the light slowly decreasing in output.. maybe 10-15 minutes before it's going to go out. :shrug:

No lights I know of do that, though, except the ones that automatically switch to a low mode..where that low mode may be too low.


----------



## brucec (Aug 2, 2009)

:thumbsdow I'm sorry, regardless of runtime philosophy, there is absolutely no way that this thing will be able to peel a potato properly.


----------



## defloyd77 (Aug 2, 2009)

RobertM said:


> I took some screen captures, hosted them, and posted them in the original post for you.
> 
> -Robert



Thank you very much!


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Aug 2, 2009)

Yucca Patrol said:


> Funny how we all have different ideas of what looks good. I prefer the Modus 1 and think the Modus 2 looks like something that might be sold at an adult bookstore :naughty:





ninjaboigt said:


> LOL great...now both of the modus are ugly to me LOLLLLLLLL!
> 
> i personally wouldnt buy any of the icon series, unless they change the regulation to a flat one and having a lower price...but thats just me..


I guess your a guy then 

The odd poor regulation was what threw me off the Icon 1/2 so hopefulyl the has flatter regulation but not one that suddenly cuts off in last minute.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 2, 2009)

Flashfirstask?later said:


> I guess your a guy then
> 
> The odd poor regulation was what threw me off the Icon 1/2 so hopefulyl the has flatter regulation but not one that suddenly cuts off in last minute.



There is no odd poor regulation present. A different type of regulation, yes. Perfect regulation is not the end all, and often times nice direct drive is really nice in an LED light with a good matching vf that works well with the supplied battery(s). I have all types of circuit setups in my LED lights, and some of my most dependable LED lights use direct drive, with or with a resistor. Think outside the box as a CPF'er, and read, read, read the thousands of threads available here on CPF, that can give us a well rounded education.

Bill


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Aug 2, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> There is no odd poor regulation present. A different type of regulation, yes. Perfect regulation is not the end all, and often times nice direct drive is really nice in an LED light with a good matching vf that works well with the supplied battery(s). I have all types of circuit setups in my LED lights, and some of my most dependable LED lights use direct drive, with or with a resistor. Think outside the box as a CPF'er, and read, read, read the thousands of threads available here on CPF, that can give us a well rounded education.
> 
> Bill


 I am talking about the flat for say ten minutes then dropping like a stone before leveling off a bit again like in the reviews at http://www.light-reviews.com/icon_rogue_1/ .. http://www.light-reviews.com/icon_rogue_2/

I am not asking for perfect flat regulation as I said earlier but something more flatter or practical, heck even something like a incandescent light runtime curve.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Aug 3, 2009)

> I am talking about the flat for say ten minutes then dropping like a stone before leveling off a bit again like in the reviews at http://www.light-reviews.com/icon_rogue_1/ .. http://www.light-reviews.com/icon_rogue_2/
> 
> I am not asking for perfect flat regulation as I said earlier but something more flatter or practical, heck even something like a incandescent light runtime curve.


 
I wonder if this drastic drop after only ten minutes was originally for thermal issues in the polymer light? There have been heat issues with the SF Nitrolon LED lights and some of the new black G2L's have aluminum heads to get to 100 lumens output. Or so I've read somewhere here on CPF.



> Perhaps we can tempt PK do a little video about his thoughts behind AA batteries for ICON...
> Else he could also post here of course.


 
That would be great Al.:thumbsup:

Now, about those autographs...


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 24, 2009)

Will this be available before November?
I have a little burgeoning flashaholic nephew, who I think has outgrown his Inova bolt 2xAAA,.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey, don't cha' worry . . . .


SureFire *always* does things in a Very Timely Manner.




_


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Sep 14, 2009)

I just got back from a pilgrimage to Supremeco (http://www.supremeco.com.hk/catalog/index.php) here in Hong Kong.

They had both versions of the Modus on display but not yet for sale. A gentleman behind the counter thought he would have them for sale next month but did not have prices.

The lights feel soft in the hand, very light and do appear to have a similar optic to the E1B. The tint in both lights was excellent, unlike two of my three E1B's. The two cell model was very bright in the well lit showroom, I had a Quark Q123 in my pocket but did not think to compare it for output and beam color. The single cell light seemed to have a weak battery and would not shift modes very much.

White is the color of the samples, not unpleasant, but for a plastic light, some additional colors would certainly appeal to me.

The swirling exterior ribs on the Modus lights remind me of an airport control tower somewhere in the world but I can't quite figure out where.

Tropical cyclone Koppu is on the way so I'm armed with a bottle of Malbec and some lights in case the power goes out...


----------



## kts (Sep 14, 2009)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> I had a Quark Q123 in my pocket but did not think to compare it for output and beam color.


 
I think the Quark would blow it away in both output, tint and looks


----------



## MattK (Sep 14, 2009)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Tropical cyclone Koppu is on the way so I'm armed with a bottle of Malbec and some lights in case the power goes out...



and a corkscrew I hope?


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 14, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Immediately and without hesitation I find the MODUS design and style to be far more attractive than the ROUGE. Specifically the MODUS 1 just makes me want to pick it up and use it - it looks like it is made specifically to be held in the hand (which is actually extremely rare in the flashlight world IMHO)




I agree! How a light feels in the hand is quite a big factor in whether I will actually want pick it up and use it on a regular basis. The MODUS 1 looks very comfortable, but time will tell. 

I wonder how far PK plans on extending the ICON line? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Sep 14, 2009)

> and a corkscrew I hope?


 
I've got multiple backups for that, thanks for the reminder. The power is still on but I drank the bottle of Malbec as a precaution to avoid spoilage in case of airconditioning failure.


----------



## Illum (Sep 14, 2009)

RobertM said:


>



:thinking:
I think PK has been to Maui a little too many times to find the body type of squids as appealing for flashlights




:shrug:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hopefully PK will come to his senses soon and add some normal-looking flashlights to the lineup....


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 14, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> Hopefully PK will come to his senses soon and add some normal-looking flashlights to the lineup....



Where's the fun in that?



Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 14, 2009)

He can keep cranking out these squid-shaped lights for youse fellows who like the look. Just add something that looks more like a uhhmm, flashlight, for the rest of us... :laughing:


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 14, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> He can keep cranking out these squid-shaped lights for youse fellows who like the look. Just add something that looks more like a uhhmm, flashlight, for the rest of us... :laughing:



Well, in all seriousness I hope that PK doesn't go down that route. Putting aside the specific designs (Rogue/Modus) seen so far, I think/hope that PK isn't much interested in churning out another flashlight that looks like any other flashlight out there. Not with ICON, at least. 

I would much rather see some new, fresh designs brought to the table  Even if they're not to my personal tastes, it's still interesting to see something new. The 6P was a great design, but I don't to be stuck with it forever, for example.

If you just want a "normal looking" flashlight, then there are plenty of those already 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 14, 2009)

My lime colored Icon Rogue gets plenty of use in my house, and it is easy to find. I have no problems with the design, well maybe a little. Would like it to come on at low mode first. Mine does well with an Eneloop.

Bill


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, so call me crazy. But I would love to see a PK-designed flashlight that ran on AA's, didn't look like a cephalopod, *and*, was easy to EDC in your front pocket. 

Perhaps I am alone on here in this regard.... :candle:


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 14, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> Ok, so call me crazy. But I would love to see a PK-designed flashlight that ran on AA's, didn't look like a cephalopod, *and*, was easy to EDC in your front pocket.
> 
> Perhaps I am alone on here in this regard.... :candle:



Sounds like the popular CPF quest for an AA SureFire then  But that's another topic.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Burgess (Sep 14, 2009)

By all means, i wanna' see these* quality plastic flashlights*

made in *Colors* !


For starters, how about *Bright / Safety Orange* ! ! !


Hey, PK, are you listening ?


Thank you. :wave:

_


----------



## Size15's (Sep 14, 2009)

Burgess said:


> For starters, how about *Bright / Safety Orange* ! ! !
> 
> Hey, PK, are you listening ?


Trust me you are not alone


----------



## Federal LG (Sep 14, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> Ok, so call me crazy. But I would love to see a PK-designed flashlight that ran on AA's, didn't look like a cephalopod, *and*, was easy to EDC in your front pocket.
> 
> Perhaps I am alone on here in this regard.... :candle:



You´re not alone!

I would LOVE a AA powered* Surefire* light in natural HA!


----------



## Size15's (Sep 14, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> You´re not alone!
> 
> I would LOVE a AA powered* Surefire* light in natural HA!


Lets keep this thread on topic please - the ICON MODUS 1 & MODUS 2.
(the old chestnut of an AA-powered SureFire has its own threads)


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 14, 2009)

Burgess said:


> For starters, how about *Bright / Safety Orange* ! ! !
> 
> 
> Hey, PK, are you listening ?




I hope so!

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Blindasabat (Sep 14, 2009)

Nitrolon Green or Tan for me. Slimmer lines, optic, tough G2 style textured exterior... 
I'd be OK with white, or grey, or any color not TOO flashy.


----------



## Federal LG (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry...


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds to me like some of you guys have teuthiphobia. Charcoal grey, bright orange, bright yellow, glow in the dark, even 2 tone charcoal grey and orange sound good to me. It'd be even more awesome if they all came white but had dye kits so you can make it your own color.


----------



## zven (Sep 14, 2009)

Count me in as another person in favor of other colors. Safety orange sounds about perfect, though I'd also be happy with black, gray, blue, yellow, etc. I might draw the line at pink, but we'll see...

Basically, anything but white, though. In my opinion, white is generally about the worst color to make a product. Doesn't matter whether it's a flashlight or a car or a computer. Maybe not outright ugly, but definitely not good-looking either.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry, Al. Got sucked in...


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 15, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> Well, in all seriousness I hope that PK doesn't go down that route. Putting aside the specific designs (Rogue/Modus) seen so far, I think/hope that PK isn't much interested in churning out another flashlight that looks like any other flashlight out there. Not with ICON, at least.
> 
> I would much rather see some new, fresh designs brought to the table  Even if they're not to my personal tastes, it's still interesting to see something new. The 6P was a great design, but I don't to be stuck with it forever, for example.
> 
> ...


 
My thoughts as well.Nice to see something different and unique with a purpose in it's design.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 15, 2009)

After reviewing an Icon Rogue 1 direct from PK, I saw this beauty on their site and was immediately captivated. I personally actually find some good use for their unique runtime curve and this is not coming from a textbook fanboy. It turns on at the same level every time, but carefully preserves it's energy and perceived output. 

I wrote to Icon with a couple questions (carefully avoiding asking for a PK autograph) and was promptly ignored. Does anyone know for certain that their contact form functions as intended and their letters made it through?


----------



## Size15's (Sep 15, 2009)

Please pm me and I'll check on this with my 'sources' when I get home from work...


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 15, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I wrote to Icon with a couple questions (carefully avoiding asking for a PK autograph) and was promptly ignored. Does anyone know for certain that their contact form functions as intended and their letters made it through?



Me too 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 15, 2009)

ZMZ67 said:


> My thoughts as well.Nice to see something different and unique with a purpose in it's design.



+1

Bill


----------



## Size15's (Sep 15, 2009)

Those who have not heard back from ICON please contact them again.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 15, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Those who have not heard back from ICON please contact them again.


Will do either later tonight or tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## pk (Sep 24, 2009)

Illum said:


> :thinking:
> I think PK has been to Maui a little too many times to find the body type of squids as appealing for flashlights
> 
> 
> ...



Well... I guess you've got me!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 24, 2009)

The truth comes out! Welcome...back I guess? With 1,300+ posts, it seems you are no stranger here.

Definitely nice looking lights there, I just wish I could find out more about them. I really doubt my attempted contacts are getting through.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 24, 2009)

Haha!


Great pic PK :thumbsup:


----------



## marinemaster (Sep 24, 2009)

Those that do not like "plastic" lights never heard of Underwater Kinetics....I take them anytime over a new release every month from other manufacturers......


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 24, 2009)

Fantastic pic, PK!!!

.

I am still trying to find someplace that sells these lights.. :thinking:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 24, 2009)

The Modus specifically or just the ICON brand??

For the brand itself Battery Junction stock them :thumbsup:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 24, 2009)

These two Modus models. Can't find them anywhere...


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 25, 2009)

Not released yet!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah-so. That would explain why I haven't been able to find them for sale anywhere..


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 25, 2009)

I really like the innovation in design of these two lights - can't wait for them to be made available - Is it just me, or does that white plastic look a bit like it should be GITD?? If not - why not?? Even more like squids and cuttlefish!!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm really hoping to find out more about the new line. I love lensing rather than reflectors, but I'd like to know what the focus is like. Tight or wide beam? Anyone able to speak up about the divergence angle? PK?

Another thing, it specifically says on the site that they are excellent at heat dissipation, how is that possible with a polymer light? Those are two of the questions I posed to the online contact form that I have yet to hear back from. I really REALLY like the Rogue 1 I got to review. Excellent light overall. I was surprised at how impressed I was with it. I'm hoping the Modus line lives up to my expectations.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 25, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Another thing, it specifically says on the site that they are excellent at heat dissipation, how is that possible with a polymer light? Those are two of the questions I posed to the online contact form that I have yet to hear back from. I really REALLY like the Rogue 1 I got to review. Excellent light overall. I was surprised at how impressed I was with it. I'm hoping the Modus line lives up to my expectations.


PK's background at SureFire has led to the development a variety of design techniques necessary to construct illumination tools fit for specific applications (read where light is used to help achieve certain known objectives aka what defines something as "tactical")
PK uses advanced techniques to design the thermal management of the flashlights he creates.
This understanding of thermal behaviour and the ability to accurately predict thermal performance gives PK the freedom concentrate on designing ergonomics and style into his creations. This is the focus of ICON.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 25, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> I'm really hoping to find out more about the new line. I love lensing rather than reflectors, but I'd like to know what the focus is like. Tight or wide beam? Anyone able to speak up about the divergence angle? PK?
> 
> Another thing, it specifically says on the site that they are excellent at heat dissipation, how is that possible with a polymer light? Those are two of the questions I posed to the online contact form that I have yet to hear back from. I really REALLY like the Rogue 1 I got to review. Excellent light overall. I was surprised at how impressed I was with it. I'm hoping the Modus line lives up to my expectations.


 
If these lights use regulation similar to the Rogue lights then I wouldn't think heat should be that much of an issue.The Rogue's regulation would seem to be ideal for a plastic light with limited ability to dissapate heat.Maybe there is more to the heat dissapation statement but that seems like the obvious answer to me.The Rogues I have are very good quality lights so I am interested in the Modus lights as well.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 25, 2009)

Size15's said:


> PK's background at SureFire has led to the development a variety of design techniques necessary to construct illumination tools fit for specific applications (read where light is used to help achieve certain known objectives aka what defines something as "tactical")
> PK uses advanced techniques to design the thermal management of the flashlights he creates.
> This understanding of thermal behaviour and the ability to accurately predict thermal performance gives PK the freedom concentrate on designing ergonomics and style into his creations. This is the focus of ICON.


Sounds pretty good to me. I was quite pleased with my Rogue 1 and recommended them to a few people thus far (including one person who just contacted me today). I can't wait to see what a cephalopod-based light actually looks like!


----------



## Size15's (Sep 25, 2009)

Look what I found in my email...


----------



## Cuso (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmmm, is that Nitrolon??? This light sure looks like a good candidate for a orange Rit bath...


----------



## Size15's (Sep 25, 2009)

Cuso said:


> Hmmmm, is that Nitrolon??? This light sure looks like a good candidate for a orange Rit bath...


The ICON Modus is made from a new material that is completely different from Nitrolon. I'm sure people will get a feel for it soon.


----------



## pk (Sep 25, 2009)

Burgess said:


> By all means, i wanna' see these* quality plastic flashlights*
> made in *Colors* !
> For starters, how about *Bright / Safety Orange* ! ! !
> Hey, PK, are you listening ?
> ...



Modus will be available within couple of month, and initially only offered in White/Gray combination color.
However, I do like colors and all possibilities are open...
Below is just off-the-shelf color that I finds not so attractive... Perhaps, you can suggest any specifics?






pk


----------



## pk (Sep 25, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 25, 2009)

:twothumbs:twothumbs

That Yellow/Orange is *HOT* !!!


----------



## Dan FO (Sep 25, 2009)

I wonder if it will float with a Lithium L91 in it.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow! Amazing thermal simulation from what I can understand of it. Also, those colors, I agree some of them are pretty :sick2: but I really love that yellow/orange too! Thanks for the info size15's and PK! I really like these more and more. I'm going to press my luck further too, Beam characteristics anyone?

Perhaps a deep purple/blue combo? Don't have any idea how it would look, but just a thought. Perhaps someone can come up with a 2 portion custom color picker image/program that you can just sit and mess with the two sections and see how they look in "any" color?


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 25, 2009)

pk said:


> Modus will be available within couple of month, and initially only offered in White/Gray combination color.
> However, I do like colors and all possibilities are open...
> Below is just off-the-shelf color that I finds not so attractive... Perhaps, you can suggest any specifics?
> 
> pk



I'd defniately like to see some darker options, for those of us with less umm, colorful personalities lol. I see a pattern of lighter colored bodies and darker grips, I would like to see perhaps dark bodies and lighter grips, black body and yellow grip, charcoal grey or olive drab body and orange grip and so on.

Why do the pink and orange Modus 1's have gray tailcap boots btw?


----------



## Cuso (Sep 25, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> I'd defniately like to see some darker options, for those of us with less umm, colorful personalities lol. I see a pattern of lighter colored bodies and darker grips, I would like to see perhaps dark bodies and lighter grips, black body and yellow grip, charcoal grey or olive drab body and orange grip and so on.
> 
> Why do the pink and orange Modus 1's have gray tailcap boots btw?


Yep just what I had in mind, darker body and lighter grip. Black body would be cool also... And where my firetruck red light? :devil: Black-body/yellow-grip, black/orange.... And is that a glossy type finish on the whole light? Looks like it in the pics.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 25, 2009)

Black body and a really bright almost fluro green would be drool worthy to me 

:nana:

Like my skull lanyards


----------



## zven (Sep 25, 2009)

Count me in for one in firetruck red as well! (Maybe firetruck red for the body, and a slightly darker red for the grip/tailcap? Or bright yellow for the grip/tailcap?)

I could also go for one with a black body and Icon green grip/tailcap...

Or maybe a fluorescent yellow body (à la G2D-FYL) and black grip/tailcap?

Or just the whole thing in bright yellow or safety cone orange?

Oh, almost forgot, one in a deep blue and/or purple would be great, too.

Heh, so there are lots of possibilities... I'm certain that I'll get at least one Modus 1 for myself, and may well get more as gifts for others. Maybe they'll be out in time for Christmas?


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 26, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Black body and a really bright almost fluro green would be drool worthy to me
> 
> :nana:
> 
> Like my skull lanyards



Oh man, flat black and a semi translucent fluro green


----------



## FrogmanM (Sep 26, 2009)

Really looking forward to these, thanks for the colorful pics PK! 

-Mayo


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 26, 2009)

Two-tone pink instead of pink and white would go over well with a couple ladies I know.Solid or two-tone orange would be nice for high visibility instead of orange and white.


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 26, 2009)

pk said:


> Perhaps, you can suggest any specifics?
> 
> pk




Well, from the colours in that picture I really, _really_ like the blue version takeit If I could have any colour Modus, then I've love a purple one  And, of course, a couple in hi-viz/safety yellow or orange :thumbsup:

The green Rogues really caught my eye, so I would definitely like to see some interesting, bright colours in the Modus.

Al - I want things like that turning up in _my_ e-mail


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 26, 2009)

Ooh, nice color suggestions. I really like that black/fluro green combo.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 26, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> Al - I want things like that turning up in _my_ e-mail


Trust me, if he says he's got these wicked pills that will change your life - don't pay him up front.
It's a huge headache and he didn't even send me aspirin


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 26, 2009)

A certain someone sends you the coolest emails, Al!! 

.

That yellow/orange color is suh-weeeet! I want one.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 26, 2009)

White is the coolest by far. 
Finally a white flashlight. 
Good color choice


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 26, 2009)

White? Blah. How about all them purty colors??? 

:nana:


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll still buy a white one, but a purple one is a must  With the "inner" in the same shade as the purple SureFire A2/6P, and the "exterior" portion in a much darker shade. 

For reference :







Regards,
Tempest


----------



## gsxrac (Sep 27, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Black body and a really bright almost fluro green would be drool worthy to me
> 
> :nana:
> 
> Like my skull lanyards





defloyd77 said:


> Oh man, flat black and a semi translucent fluro green



If it were a black body with a lime greenish exoskeleton I would be in for one! And If you do a run of Pink exo with the white body those things will sell like hot cakes! And the all green Modus also caught my eye. Call me crazy but the yellow/orange didnt seem as appealing to me. But a flourescent orange light would be a good glove box/ hunting light. And if you dont mind running with the pack you could go a digital camo light.


----------



## marinemaster (Sep 27, 2009)

The SF Lego is a popular phrase here...now the PK Lego is a new phrase we are going to use from now on  

BTW: PK, I think you a engineer/design genius.


----------



## greenlight (Sep 27, 2009)

Reminds me of the new Pentax K-x with customizable color options:
http://www.camera-pentax.jp/k-x/#/simulator/120101


----------



## pk (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you all for nice(?) suggestions. :shakehead
OK, let me go back to Pantone chart and play with your suggested color combinations... No guarantee which one will happen...
But I definitely will do some black tone experiments...

Cheers,
pk


----------



## pk (Sep 28, 2009)

marinemaster said:


> The SF Lego is a popular phrase here...now the PK Lego is a new phrase we are going to use from now on
> BTW: PK, I think you a engineer/design genius.



Let me take ICON into some stable stage first...
Then I am also interested in ICON limited editions as well...
Can't wait to have some more fun as soon as TCB first.
Thanks for your kind encouragement.
pk


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 28, 2009)

pk said:


> Thank you all for nice(?) suggestions. :shakehead
> OK, let me go back to Pantone chart and play with your suggested color combinations... No guarantee which one will happen...
> But I definitely will do some black tone experiments...
> 
> ...



You're the man PK:twothumbs We all would love to see what you come up with. I'm really hoping to make one of these my first product of yours.


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 28, 2009)

pk said:


> Then I am also interested in ICON limited editions as well...





Thank you for being involved with CPF regarding ICON. I know we can be a tough crowd to please sometimes, but it means a lot to have some involvement with the people behind the lights we all love. 

Keep up the good work 
Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Hitthespot (Sep 28, 2009)

Since these have the Optics ( I'm a huge fan ) I hope these are as good as the E series optics; You can put me down for a few of the WHITE ones, assuming the price is reasonable.

Bill


----------



## csshih (Sep 29, 2009)

pk said:


> Let me take ICON into some stable stage first...
> Then I am also interested in ICON limited editions as well...
> Can't wait to have some more fun as soon as TCB first.
> Thanks for your kind encouragement.
> pk


I think white, blue, and green are really nice looking. perhaps you could consider some transparent accents to add to the look? :thinking:
I DO hope that the window will be not-so-easy-to-scratch glass this time around.

is it still going to be a veggie peeler?(hard ridges, that is) I am still coveting mine.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 29, 2009)

csshih said:


> I think white, blue, and green are really nice looking. perhaps you could consider some transparent accents to add to the look? :thinking:
> I DO hope that the window will be not-so-easy-to-scratch glass this time around.


I completely agree with you on the window issue. The plastic on the Rogues was far too soft. My perfect beam now has a dark shadow . 

Translucent exteriors with a similar colored interior might look quite nice, but I wonder if it is possible with the type of polymer that these are using. No matter what colors get chosen, even just the white, I am really looking forward to seeing these.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 29, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> No matter what colors get chosen, even just the white, I am really looking forward to seeing these.


I am too, although I am sure some color options would help sales. 

I'm no production expert, but it might save on costs to keep the white parts standard for all colors and just produce the curved exterior body sleeves (the 3-blade potato-peeler part) in different colors. How about dark green, blue, red and fluorescent orange?


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 29, 2009)

DM51 said:


> How about dark green, blue, red and fluorescent orange?



And purple! 

I'm looking forward to seeing the optic used in the Modus. Hopefully not too long to wait...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## csshih (Sep 29, 2009)

DM51 said:


> I'm no production expert, but it might save on costs to keep the white parts standard for all colors and just produce the curved exterior body sleeves (the 3-blade potato-peeler part) in different colors. How about dark green, blue, red and fluorescent orange?


what about replaceable sleeves? ( I mean.. replacement blades when they wear down )


----------



## zven (Sep 29, 2009)

DM51 said:


> I'm no production expert, but it might save on costs to keep the white parts standard for all colors and just produce the curved exterior body sleeves (the 3-blade potato-peeler part) in different colors. How about dark green, blue, red and fluorescent orange?



I thought about this, too, and it seems quite logical. However, (speaking for myself here, just my own opinion) the samples that followed this in PK's photo with possible color combos were the least appealing. As much as I wanted an alternative to the all-white before seeing that photo, I came away from that photo preferring the all-white to any of the white body/colored grip options.

Not to say that there are no colors that could complement the white, but if all the final production options involve a white body, I'll only be buying the standard all-white option over any of the varied grip colors.


----------



## Federal LG (Sep 29, 2009)

ICON Modus with a *black* body and *orange* exterior body cover (that colored part) and *orange* tailclickie...

Oh yeah! 

Hello from Brasil


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 30, 2009)

zven said:


> I thought about this, too, and it seems quite logical. However, (speaking for myself here, just my own opinion) the samples that followed this in PK's photo with possible color combos were the least appealing. As much as I wanted an alternative to the all-white before seeing that photo, I came away from that photo preferring the all-white to any of the white body/colored grip options.
> 
> Not to say that there are no colors that could complement the white, but if all the final production options involve a white body, I'll only be buying the standard all-white option over any of the varied grip colors.


 
I agree the gray/white worked well but I didn't care for the other colors combined with white.I would rather see the whole light in a solid color, two tones of the same color or two differnt colors that work together well.


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 30, 2009)

P.K. - Thank you for showing us just a small sample of what's possible color-wise. The all white version is definitely my favorite of the bunch so far...though the mint green is pretty neat. Actually maybe I like the white with that bright orange the best in that group.

Loving the idea of a black bodied Modus with the (presumably rubber-like?) overlay in a translucent fluoro green /fluoro red / fluoro orange. Of course, I don't know the specifics of the outer material, so I don't even know if that is possible.

In the end, I'm sure there will be plenty of fun and funky colors, but for now, we'll have a clean slate (white & gray) to play with first.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 30, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> ICON Modus with a *black* body and *orange* exterior body cover (that colored part) and *orange* tailclickie...
> 
> Oh yeah!
> 
> Hello from Brasil


That color combination would make for an excellent Halloween light!


----------



## pk (Oct 2, 2009)

Stillphoto said:


> P.K. - Thank you for showing us just a small sample of what's possible color-wise. The all white version is definitely my favorite of the bunch so far...though the mint green is pretty neat. Actually maybe I like the white with that bright orange the best in that group.
> 
> Loving the idea of a black bodied Modus with the (presumably rubber-like?) overlay in a translucent fluoro green /fluoro red / fluoro orange. Of course, I don't know the specifics of the outer material, so I don't even know if that is possible.
> 
> In the end, I'm sure there will be plenty of fun and funky colors, but for now, we'll have a clean slate (white & gray) to play with first.



:thumbsup:
Grip material is Polyurethane and much of options are possible.

pk


----------



## csshih (Oct 2, 2009)

heh. darn. not a peeler anymore.. which might be a good thing!

with all those shiney colors, I'm guess type III ano won't be possible?


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 2, 2009)

csshih said:


> heh. darn. not a peeler anymore.. which might be a good thing!
> 
> with all those shiney colors, I'm guess type III ano won't be possible?



These lights aren't made from aluminum, they're some sort of plastic.


----------



## Stillphoto (Oct 2, 2009)

That's encouraging news P.K. Thank you for that tidbit of info. Let me know if you need any help with colors in person! I live nearby!


----------



## csshih (Oct 2, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> These lights aren't made from aluminum, they're some sort of plastic.


 
oops...


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if the green colour used on the Rogues would work on the polyurethane, what with it being quite a shiny and metallic green, but it might be cool, if possible  Not a "new" colour as such, but certainly eye-catching.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 9, 2009)

Anyone here have any idea of the ETA on these? This thread kind of went dead-ish here.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 9, 2009)

:santa:
_


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, since we know that the outer "tentacles" are polyurethane, do we know what polymer the rest of the body is? Looking at the thermal image again, the central core seems to transfer heat much better than the outer portions. Don't know what kinds of plastic would do that.


----------



## csshih (Oct 22, 2009)

odd that I just noticed now.

oy! PK!! follow the rules, your image has to be 800 px wide max!! you're making me have to scroll side to side to click reply.


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 25, 2009)

I think my main burning question regarding the Modus now is whether it will feature the same type of regulation as the Rogue. Personally, I hope it does. Or at least something similar.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## zven (Oct 25, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> I think my main burning question regarding the Modus now is whether it will feature the same type of regulation as the Rogue. Personally, I hope it does. Or at least something similar.
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



I agree with this completely. I'm greatly looking forward to owning a Modus 1, half because of the unique styling, and half because of the unique regulation.

Doesn't the Rogue feature a fairly low frequency of PWM, though? Can't say I've handled a Rogue, but my main hope is that PWM isn't noticeable on the Modus.


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 25, 2009)

zven said:


> Doesn't the Rogue feature a fairly low frequency of PWM, though? Can't say I've handled a Rogue, but my main hope is that PWM isn't noticeable on the Modus.



I haven't been able to notice anything on any of mine. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Oct 25, 2009)

It does have a relatively low freq. PWM and I have heard it's even lower once the regulation starts stepping back the high beam. 

That is one thing I am hoping is different, but oddly, I am hoping for the the same regulation as well. Most of my lights I prefer ruler flat regulation, but these lights I consider to be for a different purpose. I like their choice.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 15, 2009)

Giving this a bump. Anyone heard any more about these?


----------



## MattK (Nov 15, 2009)

I was told mid-December about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 15, 2009)

That's a lot more specific than I had heard. I just got an encouraging "Very soon."


----------



## applevision (Nov 15, 2009)

Bump!

I wasn't too excited initially, but now I really am looking forward to a Modus! 

Can't wait for reviews!


----------



## zven (Nov 16, 2009)

MattK said:


> I was told mid-December about 2 weeks ago.



Out of curiosity, is that when they're expected to be shipping to dealers, or when dealers should have them and be shipping to customers?


----------



## MattK (Nov 16, 2009)

Ship to dealers.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Nov 16, 2009)

I get a Modus _déjà vu_ feeling whenever I fly to Dubai:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/groobster/2862915884/


----------



## zven (Nov 16, 2009)

MattK said:


> Ship to dealers.



And I hope that's for both the Modus 1 and Modus 2?


----------



## MattK (Nov 16, 2009)

Wasn't qualified - I'll check for an update...


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi, an avid lurker here, I just wanted to give this thread a bump. I wasn't all that excited about the all white version, its way too Apple Computer-ey. The colored ones, on the other hand, I like a lot. I also hope you make these modular with all the pieces available separately. I realize that might be difficult logistically, but it would be a ton of fun to be able to change things up on a whim without having to buy a bunch of complete lights. Anyway, I'll be watching for upcoming developments on this one


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but apparently the database gremlins are still active, and my previous post did not bump the thread--I found it on page 2 of the forum.


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 28, 2009)

Any chance they will be at Costco? or costco.com?

3 pack of ICON Rogue for $89.99 (1 2xAA black, 2 1xAA green & gray)


----------



## guiri (Nov 28, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Haha ive NEVER been a fan of Nitrolon or other "plastic" lights



I am! They're much softer to bite down on when keeping in your mouth if needed and when I used to photograph in the middle of the night, I needed to. I even think I had an old pelican plastic light that I got around 83 but I lost it and always missed it.

I finally got myself a surefire last year but frankly, I think it's too big.

Just out of curiosity and not wanting to hijack anything, does anyone remember if pelican DID have a plastic body small light in those days?

...and to stay on topic, I kinda like the way those lights look. Very creative!

George


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 28, 2009)

guiri said:


> I am! They're much softer to bite down on when keeping in your mouth if needed and when I used to photograph in the middle of the night, I needed to. I even think I had an old pelican plastic light that I got around 83 but I lost it and always missed it.
> 
> I finally got myself a surefire last year but frankly, I think it's too big.
> 
> ...



George, try google, wonderful tool. http://www.caseclub.com/flashlights.htm?gclid=CIu-w9-Ar54CFSZdagodrUrblw

Bill


----------



## guiri (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, I know their current lineup but I was wondering if anyone had a picture of the old one that I think was a Pelican. Just for the hell of it, nothing important. I really miss that light.

Not nearly as powerful as today's lights but still a cool light.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 28, 2009)

guiri ... Princeton Tec "Blast"? Littel 2xAAA in parallel. Cool light.

On topic ... look here:
http://supremeco.com.hk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=809_854&products_id=5437
http://supremeco.com.hk/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=809_854&products_id=5439

They are here 

bernie


----------



## guiri (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, let's stay on topic (and thanks).

Definitely cool little lights. I like'em


----------



## Burgess (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice find, Bernie.

:thumbsup:



But, no *Pretty Colors* yet ? ? ?


_


----------



## guiri (Nov 28, 2009)

Very clean looking in this color though...just my opinion


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 28, 2009)

A *very* nice color scheme ... really classy. White is not available in anodise, only in powdercoat. It is thus a relatively unique color in a light. I like it.


----------



## guiri (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, should go over well with the "office" crowd or whatever


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 29, 2009)

guiri said:


> Yeah, should go over well with the "office" crowd or whatever



Or with Imperial Stormtroopers.


----------



## guiri (Nov 29, 2009)

Dude, some of the office people I've known THINK they're storm troopers...especially some of the women. Last job I had, I worked with FIVE women in one SMALL office


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't wait to get a few of these, especially the 1xAA version 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 29, 2009)

I am a Stormtrooper now ...


----------



## greenlight (Nov 29, 2009)

A great combo with your all white Pentax DSLR.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 29, 2009)

Sweet! They're out?! I can't wait to start seeing some reports.


----------



## applevision (Nov 29, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> I am a Stormtrooper now ...



Wow, Bernie! How did you get them so fast?

Which do you like more? The 1 or the 2?


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 29, 2009)

That was fast, Bernie!

What do you think of them? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 29, 2009)

I like them more than the Rogue ... they take the design to perfection in that direction IMHO. 

They are soft, really soft. They don't make scratches upon contact or impact. They aren't heavy. They offer a nice feeling to hold and use.
Teh flexing of the "bridges" is addictive. 

The beam from the TIR is good with some rings in it. The interface is the same as the Rogues and I guess the regulation, too, meaning intelligent and perfect for the "normal" folks and strange to some flashaholics. (Just a guess though, I can't do runtimes)

I like them both but prefer the 2xAA.


----------



## Tempest UK (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, Bernie  Sounds exactly like what I was hoping for.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## applevision (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Bernie! 

I am also in for a Modus 2! I think I will get one for me and one for my Dad who is decidedly a non-flashaholic but needs a good light...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Nov 29, 2009)

And what kind of focus are they? Floodey or throwey?


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 29, 2009)

The spot is smaller than the SF E-Series TIR (LX2, E1B, ...), the corona bigger. It is relatively throwy with a good declining spill for a reasonable field of vision. 

My own preference would have been a bigger and softer spot, but I guess the majority of CPF will prefer more punch in the center like this. 

The beam itself is somewhat ringy but without annoying artifacts or dark spots or bright rings where none should be.


----------



## csshih (Nov 29, 2009)

what are the optics made of?


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't know. Some kind of plastic / polymer like all optics it seems. Not glass.


----------



## csshih (Nov 29, 2009)

hmm.. from what i've experienced, optics are decently scratch resistant.. 

btw: good luck on the house buying!


----------



## Size15's (Nov 29, 2009)

In my experience - those who see them want to pick them up.
And those people know better than to provoke me into talking about torches...
Al :twothumbs


----------



## guiri (Nov 29, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> I am a Stormtrooper now ...



Great, now all you need is an office job...


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I get to join the stormtrooper ranks soon as well. I'll be sure to let you guys know what I think.


----------



## applevision (Dec 2, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Well I get to join the stormtrooper ranks soon as well. I'll be sure to let you guys know what I think.



Ah! You'll be reviewing one *Aardvark*? I'm eagerly anticipating your review!


----------



## gsxrac (Dec 2, 2009)

Just showed these lights to my better half and she said "Wow!" and for the first time it wasnt a "Wow my fiancee is a weirdo" wow. More of a "OoOoOo pretttyyyyy" wow. Now where is that pink model


----------



## guiri (Dec 2, 2009)

Aardvark, we're eagerly awaiting your qualified review and gsxrac, you need to spank your woman! What is it with women and pink?


----------



## Phos4 (Dec 3, 2009)

guiri said:


> Aardvark, we're eagerly awaiting your qualified review and gsxrac, you need to spank your woman! What is it with women and pink?



son, u need to spank that women even if she dont like pink.

hear me!

oh and this lite looks like a cheese grader to me

but PK actually knows what he is doing so i will be getting a few of these

storm trooper white is pretty nice to my tired old eyes unless it snows in which case you are all up a river

down here we aint get snow

and be careful of the wompas!

phos4


----------



## guiri (Dec 3, 2009)

White is nice and clean, kinda like sexy lingerie...again, it's the pink I'm not sure about


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 4, 2009)

Any further thoughts on the Modus from any of our stormtroopers? 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## guiri (Dec 4, 2009)

They're probably too busy fighting the federation...


----------



## gsxrac (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahaha ironically she is color blind but she just likes pink because it is a girly color. Not really a personal preference


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 4, 2009)

guiri said:


> They're probably too busy fighting the federation...



The war's over, man! Haven't you heard  

Size15s, AardvarkSagus - your audience awaits you.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## guiri (Dec 4, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Hahaha ironically she is color blind but she just likes pink because it is a girly color. Not really a personal preference



Cool! Next time you buy her some $hit, just tell her it's pink 

I had a friend of mine who owned a store selling trinkets, cheap jewelry, ear rings and the likes and it was funny watching him when people asked him for the pair of purple earrings and he'd hold a pair up and ask them if they were purple. They always thought he was putting them on and he always had to tell them he's color blind, which he was. It was funny though..

Tempest, as for the war being over, the war will never be over as long as the dark forces are out there...we must be vigilant my young paduan.. :candle:


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 4, 2009)

Tempest UK said:


> The war's over, man! Haven't you heard
> 
> Size15s, AardvarkSagus - your audience awaits you.
> 
> ...


My package appears to have gotten itself lost. Going to take a few more days before I can offer any opinions.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2009)

Not to revive an old thread, but I just received the Modus 1 and Modus 2 flashlights from PK. :thumbsup:
More info. about them on my website shortly (within the next couple of days anyway).


----------



## DArklite (Dec 7, 2009)

Craig,
Can we look forward to The Punishment Zone? :naughty:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2009)

DArklite said:


> Craig,
> Can we look forward to The Punishment Zone? :naughty:


Yes actually, you can - but because these flashlights come in polymer (plastic) bodies and not metal ones, "The Smack Test" simply would not be appropriate.


----------



## guiri (Dec 7, 2009)

We've got a winner!

Stormtrooper #1


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 7, 2009)

zven said:


> Doesn't the Rogue feature a fairly low frequency of PWM, though? Can't say I've handled a Rogue, but my main hope is that PWM isn't noticeable on the Modus.



The Modus does indeed have a very low PWM frequency; you need not even wave the light around all that vigorously in order to see the flicker. :shakehead


----------



## csshih (Dec 7, 2009)

aw. when will they be available for sale?


----------



## applevision (Dec 7, 2009)

The_LED_Museum said:


> Not to revive an old thread, but I just received the Modus 1 and Modus 2 flashlights from PK. :thumbsup:
> More info. about them on my website shortly (within the next couple of days anyway).


 
ohhh! Can't wait!

:twothumbs

Edit: Oh dear! Just saw the thing about low PWM! What the?! I would not have expected that from a light of this caliber. Hmm... how much will these retail for I wonder? I guess I want to really get a head to head of this vs. Quarks and some of the other top AA contenders... I want one of these but I am eager to read some reviews. I think the design is beautiful!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 7, 2009)

I suspect that my Modus' were in the package that didn't manage to get delivered today. I sincerely hope I can get it tomorrow during the re-attempt.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 8, 2009)

applevision said:


> ohhh! Can't wait!
> 
> :twothumbs
> 
> Edit: Oh dear! Just saw the thing about low PWM! What the?! I would not have expected that from a light of this caliber. Hmm... how much will these retail for I wonder? I guess I want to really get a head to head of this vs. Quarks and some of the other top AA contenders... I want one of these but I am eager to read some reviews. I think the design is beautiful!



The low PWM frequency is a very minor pisser for me, but this light is still going to rate extremely highly from me...not five full stars, bur as close as one can come to that rating.
My evaluation of the Modus 1 will be online sometime between 5:30am and 6:15am PST tomorrow (12-08-09) right here if you're interested.
 :thumbsup: 
It's up there right now, so you need not wait until tomorrow.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 8, 2009)

It all makes sense now!!!







(I hope I did that right, first pic I've posted, let me know if I did anything wrong.)


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 8, 2009)

HA! Like a Squid attacking a stormtrooper! Nice.


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks to PK's generosity I received my Modus 1 & 2 this morning. They look great, but you can tell that from the pictures. I'll post back with some thoughts when I've had a chance to use them.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 8, 2009)

Also thanks to all our very good friend PK, I am now sporting these cephalopod inspired lights. I'll post up links once I have my thoughts in order.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 8, 2009)

My evaluation of the Modus 2 will be online sometime between 5:30am and 6:15am PST tomorrow (12-09-09) right here if you're interested.
The page is up there *right now*; no need to wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stillphoto (Dec 9, 2009)

Hmm I'm going to have to get one so that I can start experimenting with coloring it!


----------



## zven (Dec 9, 2009)

The_LED_Museum said:


> The Modus does indeed have a very low PWM frequency; you need not even wave the light around all that vigorously in order to see the flicker. :shakehead



Hm, that's certainly too bad... It won't keep me from trying one of these out, but I sure wish they had gone with a less noticeable PWM.

I look forward to reading your reviews when I get the chance... (Thanks for doing them, by the way!)


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 9, 2009)

The PWM on these lights looks to me to be identical to that found on the Rogue series. Yes it is noticeable, but it's not bad (ala Spartanian II).


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 9, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> The PWM on these lights looks to me to be identical to that found on the Rogue series. Yes it is noticeable, but it's not bad (ala Spartanian II).



Using my Rogue, it does not bother me. Much ado about nothing.

Bill


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 9, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Using my Rogue, it does not bother me. Much ado about nothing.
> 
> Bill


Precisely. 

On a side note, has anyone else noticed that the Icon emblem on the conical bezel is elongated in just the right way to make it appear like a perfect circle when seen head on? Nice touch.


----------



## applevision (Dec 9, 2009)

From what I read at LED Museum's review (thanks!), the PWM does *not* take place on high. Is that right? If that's the case, then I'm pretty happy with it. For this kind of light, I'm pretty sure that my dad will be using only the high mode as a single-level light.

*Aardvark*, I'm very curious to hear your thoughts on this one, however, and am particuarly interested in a day-to-day feel for this light as well as a comparison between this and other top AAs.

Thanks guys!
:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 9, 2009)

Yep, no PWM on high. Only low (although it may have some PWM on high if you leave it on long enough for the stepdown to kick in, assuming it has it the same as the rogues).


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 15, 2009)

My viewpoint has been posted both on my site HERE and in a CPF THREAD. Let me know what you think.


----------



## applevision (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice, *Aardvark*! Thanks!

I wonder when these will be available?!


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 16, 2009)

It looks like the reviews are arriving thick and fast! I've posted mine here.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice review there. Well written and good observations. I see we pretty well agree on these lights.


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 16, 2009)

AardvarkSagus said:


> Nice review there. Well written and good observations. I see we pretty well agree on these lights.



I enjoyed your review, too  Some similar observations - always nice to know I'm not completely off-base. 

I can't stop playing with the Modus  Probably the first time a flashlight has struck me as _feeling _interesting, as well as looking interesting.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Burgess (Dec 22, 2009)

BTW . . . .


Happy Birthday to PK.




Best of Luck (and health) to you and your loved ones, PK.


Enjoy yer' Special Day.

:wave:
_


----------



## applevision (Jan 9, 2010)

Guys,

When will these be available?!

Still waiting...:candle:


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jan 9, 2010)

applevision said:


> Guys,
> 
> When will these be available?!
> 
> Still waiting...:candle:


 
Wondering about that myself ? Will these lights show up at Radio Shack as well ? None of the online retailers have them listed yet.


----------



## Burgess (Jan 11, 2010)

Probably gonna' be some News at SHOTshow.


Perhaps someone at the SureFire booth may know something.



_


----------



## applevision (Jan 11, 2010)

Question--mods, forgive me if this is out of line, but it seems to be a very logical and reasonable question for this specific thread:

I did find it on Ebay but have never liked to buy my lights in this way (i.e., from an unauthorized dealer). Does this mean that it is out in Asia already and just not in the US yet? Do folks have a sense that buying this sort of light from Ebay is okay? (Specifically, this is being hosted by a seller who I think sells a lot of lights from Hong Kong and has a good rating). I guess what I'm asking is that is this gray market and is Icon going to lose money and/or not support this light if I buy it in this fashion? My secondary question I think, is do folks think this will be the real deal or is there a risk of getting a faux Modus?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Feb 21, 2010)

Any news regarding more colorful options? I would love to have a Modus 2 in my car, but not a white one! Orange or yellow or something similar would be perfect.


----------



## SlightlyDim (Feb 21, 2010)

Got hold of a Modus 1 about 3 weeks ago (Lighthound)

Quite a nice light, been using it as a work light.
PWM isn't that bad, mainly got the thing to have a plastic light (and something a bit cheaper than some of my other lights)

Have to admit pulling off the badge though (conductive metal), better for live work on electrical systems.

Not sure how long the threads are going to last for, but then again maybe I shouldn't keep opening it up until the battery actually dies.


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 22, 2010)

Sharpy_swe said:


> Any news regarding more colorful options?



As PK has posted in the thread, the Modus presents a good platform for using different colours, and various combinations have been experimented with. It's just a matter of finding one that will look right, suit the brand and be well received (outside of CPF). 

We've already seen different colours with the Rogue, so I see no reason why we wouldn't see the Modus in different colours, at some point. 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## carrot (Feb 22, 2010)

PK, I think I have you to thank for the Modus 1 I got at MattK's SHOT Show party, so thank you!

Also, the Modus and Rogue have become my most used lights around the house. There's just something special about them that makes them fun to use, which is brilliant! They have a natural "magnetism"... I hope more stores start to stock these, because I want to recommend them to all my non-flashaholic friends.


----------



## Tempest UK (Feb 22, 2010)

carrot said:


> They have a natural "magnetism"...



It's the ICON "eye"...watching you...controlling your thoughts.

:tinfoil:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## L.E.D. (Apr 15, 2010)

I bought one of these (Modus 1) from Fry's Electronics. Really nice light, just melts right into your hand, VERY easy on the eyes functions like a 50 lumen backup light! one major complaint though... The plastic ring/lip that holds the O-ring in place broke off. I was changing out batteries and noticed less than half of it was hanging on. It almost looked like the lip was glued on there, the lip is way too thin.. It still functions fine, just the o-ring tends to come out almost everytime you unscrew and pull off the head. Honestly I think that the lip should be a good bit thicker and be machine from the same piece of plastic as the rest of the body, it was so thin it seemed like it was glued on.. Is this covered under my one-year warranty?


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Jun 14, 2010)

I finally received my first ICON, a Modus 2.

It's cool looking, but it got one of the ugliest beams I've seen, it looks similar to an D3 Mag incan  And it got an annoying battery rattle.

But no problem, I bought it as a present to my 3 1/2 years old son. I think he will love it, and hopefully leave my 4Sevens and Fenixes alone


----------



## DLF (Jun 14, 2010)

> It's cool looking, but it got one of the ugliest beams I've seen, it looks similar to an D3 Mag incan


Yep, that was the intended market. People who need a full-flood flashlight about as bright as 3-4D Mag incandescent, but don't need something to swing like a baseball bat.


----------



## The Coach (Jun 14, 2010)

After getting my Link and Solo, I have to say, the Modus (both 1 & 2) are my favorite Icon lights. They just look good and feel even better in the hand. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Jun 15, 2010)

The Coach said:


> After getting my Link and Solo, I have to say, the Modus (both 1 & 2) are my favorite Icon lights. They just look good and feel even better in the hand. :thumbsup:



What do you think about the beam quality on Modus 1 & 2?


----------



## The Coach (Jun 15, 2010)

The beams are fine. There are some faint rings, but I don't see the comparison to the Mags. I use these lights around the house constantly and I have no complaints. In fact, I'm thinking of getting one for my dad. He has some arthritis in his hands and I think he will like the grip on this light. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Jun 15, 2010)

The Coach said:


> The beams are fine. There are some faint rings, but I don't see the comparison to the Mags.....



Maybe mine is defective? I will try to take some beamshots, but I haven't done that before. But I will try anyway :candle:


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Sep 24, 2010)

So the white Modus models have been out awhile, anyone heard anything about the colored ones we were teased with?


----------

